# New Empire



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Are there any empire players other than me that are excited about the new models and army book?

I love the mechanical mount for the master engineer it looks awesome. The new general model looks good too.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeha. a lot of the new empire stuff looks very good indeed. iv already got some of it including the new army book which i must say is very good.

the new models are great as well, the empire general and bsb are sewwt and so is the rocket battery. al round very nice


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to be that annoying voice of discontent.

I think the Mechanical Steed looks like a Necron horse- so the Empire has only just started working with gunpowder weaponry...yet they're already far in advance with robotics than modern day. To add insult to injury it fires laser bolts from it's eyes...I s**t you not.

I can live without the new Empire troops too. To many purity seals and skulls for my liking- I have enough 40k armies for that. They also seem to have far more caricature 'Wallace' (of Wallace and Gromit) face's that further put me off.
Not to mention the obligatory 'stealth' price hike introduced on the infantry.

The only new models I'm likely to get are the Outriders/Pistoliers- either because there are no current models (Outriders) or they are expensive metal ones (Pistoliers).

I do like the Helstorm Rocket Battery- though been put off by it being as inaccurate as a cannon, then as inaccurate as a mortar, and more expensive than either.

All in all I'm far from impressed (but I am very jaded having seen White Dwarf when it was a hobbyist magazine, not a kiddies catalogue, etc).

The only cool think to me is the powder monkey- just for the :lol: factor.


On the flip side- I am impressed by the new Empire book and improvement of my existing army.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Jeridian said:


> All in all I'm far from impressed (but I am very jaded having seen White Dwarf when it was a hobbyist magazine, not a kiddies catalogue, etc).


Amen.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I have to agree with you in some case Jeridian the new troops do look bad as you said to many skulls and puity seals and I don't like the rocket batery for the same reason as you said but I prefer Helblaster anyway.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Just a further ping against the new troops- I think the body and legs are one piece, so GW is actually going backwards in terms of variety and convertability here.

It's not all bad of course- essentially the only change to my army is that *all* the troops are cheaper. So much so that I can fit in an additional unit of Outriders.
It is giving me an inferiority complex though- have I essentially been playing with 100pts less than on my opponents...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Jeridian said:


> Just a further ping against the new troops- I think the body and legs are one piece, so GW is actually going backwards in terms of variety and convertability here.


I agree


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I like the new sculpts, but yeah, the bodies are one piece...which is a step backwards. I like the new faces/ heads and weapons. I don't mind the skulls and purity seals at all.

I think the robo-horse is a bit odd, but the new General and Kurt Hellborg etc figs are awfully shiny.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The kurt helborg model is great but its £15 so i won't be getting it


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

£15 is pretty harse


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I've actually sold off the vast bulk of my Empire army to afford the new sculpt boxed sets. (We had a swap meet here locally and I cleaned them all out). My wife indicated that there was no reason to buy more Empire dudes when I have a huge fully painted army of them already...hence the sell-off.

This of course takes some of the pain out of the really spendy figs.

Of course, I only picked up two boxes of detachments and the General (the General is a sweet set BTW).


----------



## feuer_faust (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't have a problem with one-piece bodies to the rank and filers. Too many pieces is a bit of a pain, and it makes gettiing those buggers to rnak up easier.

And I, for one, like the new look... more like grim fighters in desperate times, and less like fluffy English/Frenchmen of old.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

feuer_faust said:


> I don't have a problem with one-piece bodies to the rank and filers. Too many pieces is a bit of a pain, and it makes gettiing those buggers to rnak up easier.
> 
> And I, for one, like the new look... more like grim fighters in desperate times, and less like fluffy English/Frenchmen of old.


I see what your saying and I agree they are easier to rank up but the new ones don't look like stae troops they look like scuffy militia. The swordsmen don't look like their supposed to, dashing young, brave, romantic posh boys. They look like toothless farmers.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Look on the bright side, the older infantry will hopefully show up on eBay and independent sellers for much cheaper to try to get rid of them.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm finding that they do rank up better.

The newer empire dudes are certainly more gritty. One head the dude looks like a total moron, so I had to skip him, use an old head.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Personally ive never liked the empire range, and the new models for me are no better. The idea of the multipart charcter plastics is interesting tho, i know they are using it fore high elves too, which seems odd, because i always thought the metal character models were a real strength of that range. Will have to see how it plays out...


----------

